# Changing USA coaches already?



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

http://www.nydailynews.com/10-01-2006/sports/col/story/457242p-384755c.html



> Bronze-medal fallout: Considering how Team USA coach Mike Krzyzewski went against orders and did not play the Phoenix Suns-style offense, wouldn't implement zone defenses and didn't seek input from his assistants, nobody will be surprised if he bows out before next summer's competition in Venezuela. With ex-Suns owner Jerry Colangelo in charge, and not particularly happy with how things shook out in Japan, assistant coach Mike D'Antoni is seen as Krzyzewski's logical successor.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

To play Suns ball, you have to play Nash... Nash is Canadian, so its not happenin.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Yeah I don't think it's going to happen.


----------

